# Milch im Laptop



## Mettsemmel (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an das Mainboard eines/meines Notebooks rankomme?

Ich hab vorhin versehentlich Milch über die Tastatur von meinem Notebook gekippt.
Hab sofort Netzkabel gezogen, Akku entfernt, Notebook umgedreht (auf den Kopf) damit die Milch abtropft, ihn wieder hingestellt und mit Zewa alles sauber gemacht...

Soweit so gut, aber da es aussah, dass die Milch auch reingelaufen ist, hab ich die Tastatur raus genommen...
Zu sehen ist eine gelochte Metallplatte, unter der sich offensichtlich das Mainboard befindet. Dazwischen ist eine Folie die an manchen Stellen offen ist. Die Milch scheint da reingelaufen zu sein und ist nun *zwischen* Folie und Mainboard!
Nun hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich an die Milch unter der Folie kommen soll.
Ich wollte das Ding komplett auseinander nehmen aber ich weiß nich wie ich an das Mainboard kommen soll.

Die Abdeckung für HDD und RAM ist leicht entfernt, aber selbst wenn ich *alle* Schrauben des Gehäuses entferne, lässt sich der Rest des Gehäuses keinen Milimeter öffnen.

Beim Notebook handelt es sich um ein ASUS K53SV.

Einschicken will ich nicht, da ich das Ding so schnell wie möglich wieder fürs Studium brauche und da mein Problem nicht unter die Garantie fällt, würde es auch ziemlich teuer werden.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Schau dir das Video mal an:
Assembling ASUS N53SV Laptop after DC Board Repair - YouTube


----------



## milesdavis (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, dass du da mehr machen musst, als nur ausbauen und trocknen lassen. Milch klebt ja auch!


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Viel schlimmer ist der Geruch.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2012)

kipp isopropanol drauf stell es hochkant hin so das es abtropfen kann und warte bis der alkohol sich verflüchtigt hat dann sollte es nicht verkleben.

so brauchst du es nicht auseinander bauen 
Alternativ ...Chemtronics Electro-Wash® PR Reiniger/Entfetter, 400 ml - 104-963 - Elektronikreiniger / Entfetter - Reinigungsprodukte / Wartungsprodukte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde da mal eine Dose Bremsenreiniger rein sprühen. Riecht zwar zuerst wi eeine chemische Reinigung aber das Zeugs entfettet und und verdunstet recht schnell


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Hauptbestandteil von Bremsenreiniger ist Aceton, ob das so gut mit dem Kunststoff harmoniert?
Isopropanol dagegen ist absolut harmlos, guter Tipp!


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video mal an:
> Assembling ASUS N53SV Laptop after DC Board Repair - YouTube


 Danke dafür, aber den Teil, der mich interessiert (nämlich wie man die Abdeckung vom Gehäuse, Touchpad, Rahmen um Tastatur etc.) entfernt, überspringt er bei 1:43 einfach.


D.h. ich soll jetzt wirklich einfach Isopropanol in mein Notebook kippen?^^
Gibts da irgendwelche Risiken zu beachten?


----------



## blackout24 (13. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dafür mit dem nichtleitendem und flüchtigen Isoproapnol die Milch aus zu spülen. Trocknen lassen ist schlecht das wird so stinken nach ner Woche das du dann hier ein Thread eröffnest "Kotze im Laptop".

Risiken die man dabei beachten sollte. Nicht schlucken das Zeug und nicht in die Augen. Das wars auch schon.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Oktober 2012)

Und nicht anzünden


----------



## Rayken (13. Oktober 2012)

Ansonsten hier ist noch ein Video vom N53 vielleicht ist es ja in etwa Baugleich vom Chassi.

Asus N53 - Disassembly and cleaning - YouTube

Der Kerl im Video hat nen kleinen flachen Schraubenzieher 
benutzt um die Abdeckung mit dem Touchpad zu lösen, scheint wohl ne Art 
Klickverbindung zu sein..

Ich denke mal du hast einfach einige Schrauben noch vergessen, unter den Gummifüßen 
verstecken sich gerne welche... der hat richtig vielen Schrauben entfernen müssen, 
bevor er erst die Abdeckung abbekommen hat...



_P.S: Ich hab gedacht nur Kinder verschütten ausversehen Milch in ein Notebook 

Ich habe selber vor ein paar Monaten Milch aus einem HP Pavilion DV6100 Notebook _ _
nebenbei entfernt. Zum Glück ist nix ans Mainboard gekommen, die Schutzfolie unter der Tastatur
hat das meiste aufgehalten. Ich wollte da eigentlich nur den Lüfter sauber machen, weil das Notebook
extrem heiß wurde und sich immer wieder selber ausgeschaltet hat...

War übrigens das Notebook von den Kindern meines Onkels..._


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.

Mittlerweile bin ich ausgerüstet mit 2 Flaschen Isopropanol und einem nagelneuen Set Feinmechanik Schraubendreher und bin eig ganz guter Dinge 
Ich werde das Notebook jetzt komplett auseinander nehmen und dann die betroffenenen Komponenten mit Isopropanol reinigen. Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Oktober 2012)

Notebook wurde komplett auseinander genommen (langwierige Aufgabe im Vergleich zu PCs...  ), dann wurde erstmal die Milch an den betroffenen Stellen mit Isopropanol eingeweicht und ein paar Minuten später mit einem weichen Pinsel gezielt behandelt. Am Ende nochmal Isopropanol in größeren Mengen drüber laufen lassen um alles Gelöste wegzuspülen.

Das hab ich jetzt n paar Tage (sicherheitshalber) trocknen lassen aber jetzt hab ich gesehn, dass da immer noch Rückstände drauf sind!
Zwar nur ganz wenig und klein/dünn aber recht krustig und hart. Fett kanns nich sein, da sich der Rest von 100%igem Isopropanol völlig unbeeindruckt zeigt.

Also ist das Eiweiß oder Calcium? Wenn ja, ist das gefährlich oder kann ich den Laptop jetzt wieder unbesorgt zusammenschrauben?


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst mal mit nem Voltmeter den Widerstand dieser "Kruste" über eine Strecke von ~3mm messen. Wenn der weiterhin sehr hoch ist, sollte eine bedenkenlose Nutzung möglich sein (auch wenn dann immer ein ganz bisschen Strom hin und her fließt). Ansonsten schonmal mit nem etwas härteren Tuch drübergewischt? Leicht feucht sollte es sein und danach direkt wieder trockenwischen!

Oder du schaltest ihn einfach mal an, sofern alles halbwegs verkabelt ist. Und wenn du ein Bild bekommst würde es ja auch funktionieren. Ist aber vielleicht nicht so sicher, wie wenn du erstmal die Restkrusten entfernst


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habs jetzt einfach mal riskiert und ihn wieder zusammengebaut.

Er ist hochgefahren als wäre nie etwas gewesen! 
Hab die Tastatur auch getestet und es funktioniert jede einzelne Taste!

Danke Leute! 
Danke danke


----------



## Aer0 (22. Oktober 2012)

GENAU das selbe ist mir auch mal passiert,lange getrocknet,bis heute funktioniert meine Tastatur nichtmehr,manche Tasten lösen falsch aus,manche gehen garnicht usw..
der rest meines notbeooks geht und ich nehme immer eine exte usb tastatur
du hast glück-.-



Rayken schrieb:


> _P.S: Ich hab gedacht nur Kinder verschütten ausversehen Milch in ein Notebook _


 Bin 15,fühl mich gemobbt


----------



## Mewtos (29. Oktober 2012)

Aber *Mettsemmel* beachte,
auch wenn das PCB gereinigt wurde, es kann schnell passieren, dass die betroffenen Stellen anfangen können zu oxidieren und es zu "Kriechspannungen" kommen kann oder die Lötstellen brüchig werden.
Darum würde ich das lieber noch einmal reinigen (auch wenn es ein langwieriger Prozess ist)

Haste länger was von ;D

Oh mann, ich wollte jetzt nicht den Buh-Mann an die Wand malen, ist nur als kleiner Tipp gemeint 

MfG
Mewtos


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. November 2012)

Okay, vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

Dafür gibt es auch was um das zu verhindern 

zb.
http://www.weicon.com/de/produkte/technische-sprays/reinigen-und-entfetten/elektroreiniger.php

ähnliche Produkte gibt es auch in jeden gut sortierten Baumarkt


----------

